# New Trigger



## alcante (Jun 26, 2018)

Im finally going to upgrade my Gen 3 21Sf Glock with a Suarez trigger.Do I need any other parts besides the trigger?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

alcante said:


> Im finally going to upgrade my Gen 3 21Sf Glock with a Suarez trigger.Do I need any other parts besides the trigger?


Are you doing the work yourself? Please enlighten me on the "Suarez trigger".

I installed a Ghost Evo Elite in my G19 a couple of years ago and I am quite happy with the results, short take-up, close to no over travel. It required hand fitting to tune it correctly, but the results are a nice upgrade. It has been 100% reliable before and since the trigger upgrade.

GW


----------



## alcante (Jun 26, 2018)

*Glock Trigger*



goldwing said:


> Are you doing the work yourself? Please enlighten me on the "Suarez trigger".
> 
> I installed a Ghost Evo Elite in my G19 a couple of years ago and I am quite happy with the results, short take-up, close to no over travel. It required hand fitting to tune it correctly, but the results are a nice upgrade. It has been 100% reliable before and since the trigger upgrade.
> 
> GW


The Suarez is from the Warrior talk forums.It was just the one I was looking at cause it only costs $70.00.That is just where I started my search,I may install it but probably not.


----------

